# Bundesgerichtshof stärkt Verbraucherrechte weiter



## sascha (20 November 2005)

*Bundesgerichtshof stärkt Verbraucherrechte weiter*

Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) in Karlsruhe hat in einem weiteren Urteil die Position von Verbrauchern bei strittigen Dialer- und Mehrwertdienste-Rechnungen gestärkt. Der III. Zivilsenat stellte fest, dass Betroffene, die derartige Rechnungen unter Vorbehalt gezahlt haben, ihr Geld von Verbindungsnetzbetreibern zurückfordern können. Die Entscheidung hat weit reichende Folgen für geschädigte Verbraucher, aber auch für Netzbetreiber und deren Inkassofirmen. 

Seit gut eineinhalb Jahren räumt der Bundesgerichtshof beim Unwesen der 0190- und 0900-Dialer auf – und genauso lange stärken Deutschlands oberste Richter Verbrauchern auch im Kampf gegen dubiose Anbieter von Dialern und Mehrwertdiensten den Rücken. Ein erstes wegweisendes Urteil erging am 4. März 2004. Damals entschied der BGH, dass für Dialer-Nutzung anfallende Gebühren nicht gezahlt werden müssen, wenn der Dialer unwissentlich benutzt wurde und gewisse Sicherheitsvorkehrungen eingehalten wurden (Aktenzeichen III ZR 96/03). Diese Rechtsprechung erweiterte der III. Zivilsenat dann mit seinem Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005 (Aktenzeichen III ZR 3/05). Darin stellten die Karlsruher Richter fest, dass so genannte Verbindungsnetzbetreiber – etwa Next ID/Freenet, dtms oder MCN - in der Regel bei Telefonkunden kein Geld für 0190 oder 0900-Verbindungen kassieren dürfen. 

Mit seinem jetzt veröffentlichten Urteil vom 20. Oktober 2005 (Aktenzeichen III ZR 37/05) hat der Bundesgerichtshof diese Rechtsprechung konsequent weiterentwickelt. Konkreter Anlass war ein Internetsurfer, der im Jahr 2002 von der Deutschen Telekom eine Rechnung ins Haus bekam. Darin war unter dem Punkt „Beträge anderer Anbieter“ ein Betrag von 1427 Euro plus Mehrwertsteuer aufgeführt. Der Betroffene weigerte sich zu zahlen. Seine Begründung: Ein Dialer hätte die ungewollten, teuren Einwahlen verursacht. Es kam zum Streit mit diesem „anderen Anbieter“ – einem so genannten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, der später auch ein Inkassounternehmen und Anwälte einschaltete. Schließlich zahlte der Internetnutzer die strittige Rechnung – allerdings ausdrücklich unter Vorbehalt. Anschließend forderte er sein Geld von dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber – einem Unternehmen, das Einwahlen aus dem Netz der Telekom an die Betreiber von 0190- und 0900-Diensten weiterleitet – zurück. Und der Bundesgerichtshof gab dem Kläger in letzter Instanz Recht. Zwischen dem Internetsurfer und dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber gebe es kein Vertragsverhältnis, meinten die Richter. Denn ein normaler Verbraucher könne und müsse bei 0190- oder 0900-Einwahlen nicht damit rechnen, dass noch irgendein Unternehmen „zwischengeschaltet“ ist. Die Konsequenz: Ohne Vertrag kein Zahlungsanspruch. Und damit könne der Betroffene auch sein Geld zurückfordern. Was die Karlsruher Richter ausdrücklich festhielten: Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber könne sich auch nicht damit herausreden, dass er das Geld schon an die Dialer- und Mehrwertdiensteanbieter weitergeleitet hätte. An den Verbraucher zurückzahlen müsse er trotzdem. 

Mit der neuen Entscheidung hat der BGH nicht nur die rechtliche Lage der Internet-Nutzer verbessert, sondern auch für die Zukunft das Verhältnis zwischen Verbraucher und Anbieter geklärt. Internetsurfer können sich jetzt nämlich mit Erfolg gegen vermeintliche Ansprüche von Verbindungsnetzbetreibern und deren Inkassounternehmen und Anwälten wehren, wenn diese nicht durch eine Abtretung des Anbieters von Mehrwertdiensten abgeleitet werden. Gleichzeitig wird mit dem Urteil auch klargestellt, dass Einwände gegenüber einem Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter gegen eine abgetretene Forderung durchgreifen. In Zukunft brauchen sich Verbraucher also nicht mehr einschüchtern zu lassen, wenn Abrechnungshäuser darauf beharren, dass sie in jedem Fall ein Recht auf Zahlung hätten und der Verbraucher sich wegen einer Erstattung an den ursprünglichen Anbieter des Dienstes wenden solle. Im Gegenteil: Abrechnungshäuser und Verbindungsnetzbetreiber müssen jetzt auf der Basis der vom BGH entwickelten Rechtssprechung damit rechnen, dass sie auf Rückzahlung aus ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung in Anspruch genommen werden können. 

Die Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs hat nicht nur die von den Experten von Dialerschutz.de immer vertretene Rechtsauffassung zur Zahlungspflicht eindrucksvoll bestätigt; sie eröffnet auch vielen Nutzern, die - wie etwa von Verbraucherschutzzentralen oft empfohlen – strittige Rechnungen unter Vorbehalt gezahlt haben, eine realistische Chance, ihr Geld zurückfordern zu können. Das Urteil könnte nach Einschätzung von Juristen dazu führen, dass Abrechnungshäuser und Verbindungsnetzbetreiber entsprechende Rückstellungen in die Bilanz einstellen müssen. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=306


----------



## Der Jurist (20 November 2005)

Fundstellen der Urteile:

 Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 4. März 2004 (Aktenzeichen III ZR 96/03
 Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs  vom 28. Juli 2005 (Aktenzeichen III ZR 3/05)
 Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 20. Oktober 2005 (Aktenzeichen III ZR 37/05)


----------



## dvill (20 November 2005)

Soll das jetzt heißen, dass das sozialparasitäre Missbrauchspotential aus der Dialer-Goldrausch-Periode dadurch entstanden ist, dass Mitverdiener das Inkassoverfahren betrieben haben, denen hierfür die Berechtigung fehlte?

Das Problem der Betroffenen von Dialerüberfällen war immer, dass der "Inhalte"-Anbieter weitgehend verborgen und unerreichbar blieb und ein Mitverdiener den Inkassodruck aufbaute, der für den Inhalt in keiner Weise verantwortlich sein wollte, aber auf Bezahlung der fremden Leistung bestand und mit Abschaltung des Anschlusses oder negativen Schufa-Auskünften drohte.

Wenn das nun vom Tisch ist, wirkt das hoffentlich auch auf kommende Goldrausch-Bezahlmodelle. Der Handydialer hat sich selbst erledigt. Neppanbieter fiebern dem kommenden (?) IP-Billing entgegen. Da kann dieses Urteil noch helfen.

Eine Frage bleibt natürlich. Wie erfahren diejenigen davon, denen dieses Urteil direkt helfen kann? Es müssten doch einige sein, die unter Vorbehalt gegenüber dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber gezahlt haben.

Hoffentlich findet das Thema in der Presse die angemessene Aufmerksamkeit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (20 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das jetzt heißen, dass das sozialparasitäre Missbrauchspotential aus der Dialer-Goldrausch-Periode dadurch entstanden ist, dass Mitverdiener das Inkassoverfahren betrieben haben, denen hierfür die Berechtigung fehlte? ....


Mit der Inkasso-Erlaubnis hat das Urteil nicht zu tun.
Eher trifft schon:


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem der Betroffenen von Dialerüberfällen war immer, dass der "Inhalte"-Anbieter weitgehend verborgen und unerreichbar blieb und ein Mitverdiener den Inkassodruck aufbaute, der für den Inhalt in keiner Weise verantwortlich sein wollte, aber auf Bezahlung der fremden Leistung bestand und mit Abschaltung des Anschlusses oder negativen Schufa-Auskünften drohte. .....


Ich will mal versuchen die Urteilssprache in eine allgemein verständliche Form zu bringen.

Zum Vorverständnis muss man   die Regelung der ungerechtfertigten Bereicherung  kennen.
Sinn und Zwecke der Regelung ist es, in den Fällen, bei denen kein Vertrag bestanden hat, aber trotzdem geleistet wurde, die Leistung wiederzubekommen.
Beispiel: Ich wohne zur Miete. Es klingelt. Dort stellt sich ein Mensch mit Namen Meier vor, hat auch einen Ausweis, und sagt, er sei mein Vermieter und fragt, ob er die Miete nicht ausnahmsweise in bar erhalten könne.
Da mein Vermieter Meier heißt und die Adresse identisch ist, zahle ich.
Nach dem nächsten ersten klingelt es wieder. Der Briefträger mit Einschreiben steht da. Mein Vermieter Meier, Anton fordert Geld. Was war geschehen? Sein Bruder Meier, Berthold hat mich abkassiert.
Wie jetzt weiter. Meier Anton will Geld und er hat auch einen Anspruch. Also  muss ich an ihn noch einmal zahlen. Meier, Berthold hat von mir die Mietzahlung erhalten, obwohl zwischen ihm und mir kein Vertrag besteht. Jetzt kann ich von im nach § 812 BGB ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung das Geld zurückverlangen (andere Ansprüche aus Delikt habe ich der einfachheithalber weggelassen).
In diesem Fall muss Meier, Berthold zahlen. Mein Pech, wenn er kein Geld hat.

Übertragen auf unseren Fall: Es bestand kein Vertrag zwischen dem Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter und dem Endkunden bzw. es ist zweifelhaft, ob ein Vertrag bestand, jedenfalls wurde dieser Umstand nicht in den Prozess eingeführt oder falls doch eingeführt, dafür kein Beweis angeboten, also Geld wegen ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung zurück an den Nutzer.

Warum jetzt legt der BGH so großen Wert auf das Zahlen unter Vorbehalt?

Das hat mit einer Eigenart des Bereicherungsrechtes zu tun, nämlich dem Umfang des Anspruchs und der Einrede der Wegfall der Bereicherung. Da geht der Rückgabeanspruch ins Leere, wenn der Bereicherte nicht mehr bereichert ist.

Zurück zu Beispiel: Abwandlung der Mietgeschichte. Ich bringe meine Miete jeden Monat bar zum Vermieter. Da ich ein Bruderleichtfuss (nur in dieser Geschichte) bin, stecke ich das Geld in den Briefkasten von Meier, Berthold und nicht von Meier, Anton.
Irgendwann will Meier, A. das Geld von mir - wie oben - ich muss zahlen.
Ich also zu Meier, B und will mein Geld zurück. Er trägt vor, er habe das Geld als eine Spende eines unbekannten Gönners angesehen und sich endlich das gute Leben damit gemacht, das er sich als armer Schlucker und als Bruder eines Geizkragens (Meier, A) sonst nie geleistet hätte. Kurz das Geld ist verprasst. Pech für mich. Der Kerl ist entreichert.

Übertragen auf das Verhältnis Nutzer und Provider. Der Provider könnte sagen, ich habe das Geld ordnungsgemäß weiter geleitet und bin deshalb entreichert.  Diese Einrede, die den Tatsachen entsprechen mag, lässt der Bundesgerichtshof nicht zu, weil der Nutzer unter Vorbehalt gezahlt hat. Damit musste der Provider immer damit rechnen, dass irgendwann der Schuldner noch einmal auftaucht und das Geld wieder herausverlangt.

Daraus folgt, dass immer dann, wenn der Nutzer ausdrücklich mit den Worten *Zahlung unter Vorbehalt* gezahlt hat, die Sache ganz klar ist.

Weniger klar, aber nach Beratung mit einen Rechtsanwalt, möglich ist, dass in den Fällen, bei denen eine Auseinandersetzung über die Kosten vorausgegangen ist, eine Rückforderung möglich sein kann. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass sich aus den Schreiben des Nutzers so etwas wie ein Vorbehalt entnehmen lässt. Das muss im Einzelfall beurteilt werden. Dazu bedarf es einer sachkundigen Prüfung durch einen Rechtskundigen.

Sollte dieser aber zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass die Auseinandersetzung  eigentlich nur eine quasi Zahlung unter Vorbehalt ist, dann ist das Kassieren leicht. Dann ist die  Aufrechnung  das Mittel der Wahl. Kurzes Schreiben an den Provider, in dem der Sachverhalt dargestellt und die Aufrechnung in der Höhe erklärt wird und von der nächsten Rechnung wird die Summe abgezogen.

Viel Spaß dabei, aber bitte nur, wenn rechts- und sachkundiger Rat beigezogen wurde.


----------



## Qoppa (20 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das jetzt heißen, dass das sozialparasitäre Missbrauchspotential aus der Dialer-Goldrausch-Periode dadurch entstanden ist, dass Mitverdiener das Inkassoverfahren betrieben haben, denen hierfür die *Berechtigung* fehlte? ...


Das Sonderbare ist ja, daß sie sich (unabhängig davon, ob der Anspruch wirklich berechtigt war) diese durch formale Abtretung leicht hätten beschaffen können ... Ist das nur Schlamperei (die man bei der Kanzlei, die diesen Fall - vermutlich - geführt hat, ja schon öfter gesehen hat)? Kann ich bei einer BGH-Sache kaum glauben.

Das läßt wohl tiefer blicken ... Im System der Weiter- und Untervermietungen war so etwas offenbar nicht vorgesehen. Die geldeintreibenden Mitverdiener wollten - anders kann ich das nicht deuten - gar nicht zu genau wissen, für wen sie da eigentlich tätig wurden ... Deutlicher gesagt: es waren ihnen durchaus bewußt, daß man sich da die Hände schmutzig macht ...

Umso erfreulicher, daß der BGH diesem "Geschäfts"modell den Boden entzieht!


@ Jurist:
danke für die schöne Erläuterung!


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Weniger klar, aber nach Beratung mit einen Rechtsanwalt, möglich ist, dass in den Fällen, bei denen eine Auseinandersetzung über die Kosten vorausgegangen ist, eine Rückforderung möglich sein kann. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass sich aus den Schreiben des Nutzers so etwas wie ein Vorbehalt entnehmen lässt.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müßte eine Rückforderung doch auch möglich sein, wenn ohne (schriftlichen) Einwand - sozusagen zähneknirschend - gezahlt wurde. Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung liegt ja sicherlich vor, und so freiwillig wie in Deinem Beispiel ist die Zahlung ja wohl selten erfolgt (Inkassomacht der Telekom, - und typisch immer nur telefonisch die Versicherung: "ist alles rechtens", "da können wir nichts machen" usw.).


----------



## Der Jurist (20 November 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müßte eine Rückforderung doch auch möglich sein, wenn ohne (schriftlichen) Einwand - sozusagen zähneknirschend - gezahlt wurde. Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung liegt ja sicherlich vor, und so freiwillig wie in Deinem Beispiel ist die Zahlung ja wohl selten erfolgt (Inkassomacht der Telekom, - und typisch immer nur telefonisch die Versicherung: "ist alles rechtens", "da können wir nichts machen" usw.).



Leider nicht ganz so, wie oben im Zitat aber die Brisanz des Urteils hast Du erkannt.

Ich will versuchen, das zu erklären:

Also sicher ist, dass eine Rückforderung möglich ist, wenn "unter Vorbehalt" gezahlt wurde.

Nach meiner Einschätzung dürfte auch sicher sein, dass *nicht zurückgefordert* werden kann, wenn nur mit einer Wut im Bauch, mit knirschenden Zähnen oder geballter Faust gezahlt wurde.

Aber zwischen diesen bei den Extremen liegt ein Bereich mit großer Bandbreite. Wenn die Auskünfte





> ist alles rechtens", "da können wir nichts machen" usw.


 beweisbar sind, weil alles schriftlich abgewickelt wurde, dann sehe ich gute Chancen.
Denn der BGH hat hier die Gefahr, dass ein Provider zurückzahlen muss, sauber nach der jeweiligen Sphäre zu geordnet. Denn mit der Zahlung unter Vorbehalt sagt der Kunde, dass nach seiner Einschätzung auf seiten des Providers etwas "stinkt". Damit ist der Provider gewarnt. Er kann nun seinerseits unter Vorbehalt zahlen, eine Sicherheitsbetrag einbehalten oder schlicht der Sache nachgehen und aufklären. Macht er alles das nicht, kann er sich aus Treu und Glauben, der guten alten bona fides wie sie schon die Römer, nicht darauf berufen, dass er sich nicht gekümmert  und Vorsorge getroffen habe. Also eine Warnung an den Provider muss dasein.

Ein Schriftwechsel wie oben gezeigt, könnte da bereits ausreichen, muss aber im Einzelfall sorgfältig geprüft werden.

Jetzt werden manche einwenden, dazu hat der BGH aber nichts gesagt. Richtig musste er auch nicht. Es war ja unter Vorbehlat gezahlt- im konkreten Fall. Darüber musste der BGH entscheiden, über den konkreten Fall und nicht mehr.

Wenn man aber an die Entscheidung des konkreten Falles die allgemeinen Rechtsprinzipien anlegt und ihn in ihrem Lichte analysiert, dann drängt sich die Auslegung meines Erachtens auf.

Jetzt braucht es nur noch einen mutigen Nutzer, der irgendwann resigniert hat, nachdem er einen Versuch sich zu Wehren gestartet hatte, der sich ein Herz nimmt und zu einem Rechtsanwalt geht, dem er vielleicht Ausdrucke von hier mitnimmt  :holy: , damit dieser schneller in die Materie findet und dann kann eine erste Mahnung, eine zweite Mahnung und schließlich ein Mahnbescheid verschickt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müßte eine Rückforderung doch auch möglich sein, wenn ohne (schriftlichen) Einwand - sozusagen zähneknirschend - gezahlt wurde. Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung liegt ja sicherlich vor, und so freiwillig wie in Deinem Beispiel ist die Zahlung ja wohl selten erfolgt (Inkassomacht der Telekom, - und typisch immer nur telefonisch die Versicherung: "ist alles rechtens", "da können wir nichts machen" usw.).





			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Einschätzung dürfte auch sicher sein, dass *nicht zurückgefordert* werden kann, wenn nur mit einer Wut im Bauch, mit knirschenden Zähnen oder geballter Faust gezahlt wurde.


Juristisch magst Du da richtig liegen, verstehen will ich es aber nicht...

Der vom BGH behandelte Fall war vor der "Registrierungspflicht" - Mit dieser Registrierung änderte sich die Situation für die Verbraucher - teils zum Guten, teils zum Schlechten. 

Wie oft haben die länger hier Mitlesenden/-schreibenden erlebt, dass trotz (zumindest subjektiv) klarer Beweislage und ausführlicher Dokumentation Monate vergangen sind, bis einem Dialer die Registrierung (eine nicht hinreichende, aber zwingende Grundvoraussetzung für einen Zahlungsanspruch) entzogen wurde.

Meines Erachtens (und ich habe das selbst erlebt) wurde mit der Registrierung unbotmässig Druck ausgeübt. Ein "Fall aus dem echten Leben": Eine Münchner Anwaltskanzlei schreibt für eine Kölner Dialerfirma Ic** ein Mahnungsschreiben, in dem eine Mehrwertnummer steht. Diese Nummer war aber nicht die, die im EVN des Kölner Telcos Int*** stand. Nur Schlamperei? Ist sicher eine mögliche Erklärung neben denkbaren anderen... 

Der Dialerfall passierte wenige Tage vor der Registrierungspflicht, die Einwahl "erledigte" ein TSCash (belegbar durch sein Protokoll). Doch durch die Nennung der Nummer wurde *faktisch* (wie gesagt: Ich kenne den Fall) der Druck erhöht, um die Leute zum Bezahlen zu bewegen. Ich selbst habe damals den Betroffenen nach der Abfrage bei der RegTP gesagt, dass die genannte Nummer *zu einem registrierten Dialer gehört*, dass sie aber nicht zum EVN passt. Sie zahlten (auch deshalb) *nicht*. Der Fall ist nicht geklärt. Die beteiligte Kölner Firma ist in Liquidation. nihil nisi bene...  Die Anwaltskanzlei gibt's noch 

Moment noch, ich komm schon noch zur Sache...

Die Argumentation "Der Dialer ist aber registriert" hörten viele Ratsuchende hier im Forum von ihren Gesprächspartnern aus der Telekom-Industrie. Auch bei Fällen, wo es dokumentierbar zu Unregelmässigkeiten gekommen ist. Das blieb sicher in einer substantiellen Zahl der Fälle nicht ohne Wirkung...

In einer Mahnung (gleicher Fall) der Düsseldorfer Firma aco*** stand: "Die uns beauftragenden Mehrwertdiensteanbieter haben uns gegenüber erklärt, dass sie sich entsprechend den Anforderungen des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern verhalten,...". 

In einem anderen Fall, bei Registrierungspflicht, schrieb in-t*:
"Am ordnungsgemäßen Zustandekommen dieser Verbindungsdaten besteht kein Zweifel, da wir als Netzbetreiber den Nachweis der Abrechnungsgenauigkeit nach §5 TKV ggü. der RegTP erbracht haben".
Der Dialer war zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl nicht registriert, dem einige Tage später registrierten Dialer wurde erst einige Monate später die Registrierung entzogen (obwohl zeitnah eine Reihe von Beschwerden bei der RegTP vorlagen).

Wo bleibt da für einen "Durchschnittsbürger" eine Möglichkeit, Vorbehalte zu äußern? Soll er an den Behörden zweifeln? Soll er glauben, die Firmen würden falsche Tatsachen vorspiegeln? Wenn zähneknirschend gezahlt wird aufgrund der falschen Annahme, man käme nicht um die Zahlungspflicht, an deren Rechtmässigkeit man dennoch zweifelt, kann man doch nicht in Fällen, in denen *der fehlende Anspruch des Zahlungsempfängers nach der Zahlung offenbar wird*, leer ausgehen müssen?

Nein, es darf nicht Bedingung für einen Anspruch auf Erstattung sein, dass unter Vorbehalt gezahlt wurde. Nicht unter solchen Bedingungen...

Fazit: In beiden Fällen bestand *kein* Anspruch auf Zahlung seitens des Forderungsstellers. Sofern die eingesetzten Dialer registriert waren, wurde ihnen die Registrierung entzogen. Fragen wirft besonders das Schreiben der Anwaltskanzlei mit einer falschen Nummer auf, einer Nummer, die zu einem registrierten Dialer gehörte. Wenn es Schlamperei war - wer trägt die Verantwortung, wenn es aufgrund einer solchen Schlamperei zu einer Zahlung [ohne Vorbehalte] gekommen wäre, weil ein überforderter Verbraucher vor Schreck über angedrohte gerichtliche Schritte gezahlt hätte? Geld gezahlt für eine Forderung, die in diesem Fall niemals existierte?????

Es kam von den Anwälten niemals ein weiteres Schreiben, weder wurde der "Fehler" korrigiert noch mitgeteilt, dass (da Registrierung entzogen) die Forderung nichtig wurde. Ich nehme wohl mit Recht an, dass in ähnlichen Fällen, in denen *aufgrund der Mahnung mit der falschen Nummer doch bezahlt wurde*, bisher keine Rückerstattungen erfolgt sind. Kann das richtig (und "rechtig"?) sein?

Ok, das ist ein ungewöhnliches beispiel (wie ich hoffe). Dennoch: Ich hoffe, dass in diesen Fragen höhere Gerichte zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kommen wie mein laienjuristisch geprägtes Umfeld: 
Jeder sollte sein Geld zurück fordern können, sobald er Kenntnis davon erlangt, dass es nie eine berechtigte Forderung gegeben hat. 

Praktische Frage dazu: Wie lange müssten eigentlich die Geldempfänger die Belege aufheben, wann sie von wem wofür Geld erhalten haben? (v.a. wenn es über Telefonrechnung bezahlt wurde)?

P.S.: Keine der beiden Rechnungen wurde bezahlt, im zweiten Fall kam mit gleicher Post die Zahlungsaufforderung von in-t* und die Verzichterklärung des Inhalteanbieters, mitgeteilt eben durch in-t*.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt braucht es nur noch einen mutigen Nutzer, der irgendwann resigniert hat, nachdem er einen Versuch sich zu Wehren gestartet hatte, der sich ein Herz nimmt und zu einem Rechtsanwalt geht, dem er vielleicht Ausdrucke von hier mitnimmt , damit dieser schneller in die Materie findet und dann kann eine erste Mahnung, eine zweite Mahnung und schließlich ein Mahnbescheid verschickt werden.


:dafuer:


----------



## Der Jurist (21 November 2005)

Nicht ablenken.

Registrierungspflicht hin oder her, aber darauf kommt es nicht an. Die Frage, auf die es ankommt, ist, ob der Nutzer berechtigterweise gegenüber den Mwehrwertdienste-Anbeiter die Zahlung verweigern kann oder nicht.

Kann der gegenüber den Mehrwertdiensteanbeiter die Zahlung verweigern, zahlt er aber trotzdem mit der Bemerkung "unter Vorbehalt", dann kann er vom ersten in der Geld-Weiterleitungs-Kette die Summer wiederherausverlangen. Dieser kann sich nicht auf den Wegfall der Bereicherung, weil der das Geld in der Weiterleitungs-Kette bereits weitergeleitet habe, herausreden.

Ob ein Dialer registriert ist oder nicht bzw. nicht mehr ist eine Frage, ob ein Einwand gegen den Mehrwertdiensteanbieter besteht.
Genaus kann man einwenden, das kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde, weil etwa ein Auto-Dialer im Hintergrund werkelte oder weil ein Minderjähriger vorm Rechner sass.


----------



## Qoppa (21 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann man doch nicht in Fällen, in denen der fehlende Anspruch des Zahlungsempfängers nach der Zahlung offenbar wird, leer ausgehen müssen?



der fehlende Anspruch war doch schon vorher offenbar: weil man keinen Vertrag geschlossen hatte, - und da hilft die andere Argumentation (mit der guten alten Beweislastumkehr): die Rechtmäßigkeit des Vertragsschlusses wird bestritten  ... (was durch Deregistrierung ja noch einmal erleichtert wird). Da ist es egal, ob das gegen VNB oder Inhaltsanbieter vorgetragen wird.

Das Bestechende an den beiden neuen BGH-Urteilen ist eben, daß es quasi eine Abkürzung bietet: man muß sich auf "inhaltliche" Fragen, Beweisfragen gar nicht erst einlassen. Verbindungsnetzbetreiber haben keinen eigenen Anspruch, - und aus die Maus! 

Und wenn mein Verdacht richtig ist, daß sie eine - theoretisch mögliche - Abtretung aufgrund des undurchsichtigen Geschäftsmodells nicht haben bzw. nicht mehr bekommen, dann können sie sich auf eine ganze Menge Rückforderungen einrichten (von denen, die den schwierigeren Weg gescheut haben). 
DAS ist m.E. die Brisanz des BGH-Urteils.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 November 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Das Sonderbare ist ja, daß sie sich (unabhängig davon, ob der Anspruch wirklich berechtigt war) diese durch formale Abtretung leicht hätten beschaffen können ... Ist das nur Schlamperei (die man bei der Kanzlei, die diesen Fall - vermutlich - geführt hat, ja schon öfter gesehen hat)? Kann ich bei einer BGH-Sache kaum glauben.


Das ist leicht zu erklären: Der Fall geht einige Jahre (I. Instanz: AG Elmshorn, 26.03.2004 - 51 C 270/03) zurück, war also vor dem Urteil des BGH vom 28.07.2005, in dem die Abtretungsproblematik "neu sortiert" wurde.


Zur anderen Frage:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder sollte sein Geld zurück fordern können, sobald er Kenntnis davon erlangt, dass es nie eine berechtigte Forderung gegeben hat.


Kann er auch. Immer (§ 812 BGB).

Einzige (aber hier entscheidende) Ausnahme: Der "Bereicherte" ist inzwischen "entreichert", hat das Geld also nicht mehr. Vorliegend: An den nächsten in der Kette der Rechnungssteller weiter geleitet (der ja jetzt nicht Prozesspartei ist). Dann greift *§ 818 Abs. 3 BGB*:





> *§ 818 - Umfang des Bereicherungsanspruchs*
> 
> (...)
> (3) Die Verpflichtung zur Herausgabe oder zum Ersatz des Wertes ist ausgeschlossen, soweit der Empfänger nicht mehr bereichert ist.



Aber: Es gibt Ausnahmen von der Ausnahme, z.B. die hier vom BGH angewandten §§ 814, 820 BGB:

Ich darf die Kette der Paragrafen mal etwas erläutern:
*§ 814 BGB*:





> *§ 814 - Kenntnis der Nichtschuld*
> 
> Das zum Zwecke der Erfüllung einer Verbindlichkeit Geleistete kann nicht zurückgefordert werden, wenn der Leistende gewusst hat, dass er zur Leistung nicht verpflichtet war, oder wenn die Leistung einer sittlichen Pflicht oder einer auf den Anstand zu nehmenden Rücksicht entsprach.


Heißt: Die absolut sichere Erkenntnis, dass keine Schuld besteht, ist notwendig. Der Leistende muss wissen, dass er nichts schuldet. Zahlt er trotzdem: Pech.

Weiß er nichts, fällt der Paragraf ggf. weg - und jetzt (aber auch nur jetzt) kommt ins Spiel:
*§ 820 BGB*:





> *§ 820 - Verschärfte Haftung bei ungewissem Erfolgseintritt*
> 
> (1) War mit der Leistung ein Erfolg bezweckt, dessen Eintritt nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts als ungewiss angesehen wurde, so ist der Empfänger, falls der Erfolg nicht eintritt, zur Herausgabe so verpflichtet, wie wenn der Anspruch auf Herausgabe zur Zeit des Empfangs rechtshängig geworden wäre. Das Gleiche gilt, wenn die Leistung aus einem Rechtsgrund, dessen Wegfall nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts als möglich angesehen wurde, erfolgt ist und der Rechtsgrund wegfällt.
> 
> (2) Zinsen hat der Empfänger erst von dem Zeitpunkt an zu entrichten, in welchem er erfährt, dass der Erfolg nicht eingetreten oder dass der Rechtsgrund weggefallen ist; zur Herausgabe von Nutzungen ist er insoweit nicht verpflichtet, als er zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr bereichert ist.


Diese Vorschrift gilt auch, wenn § 814 BGB nicht gilt, also wenn der Leistende nicht gewusst (aber zumindest geahnt) hat, dass keine Leistungspflicht bestand. Und genau das muss er auch zeigen, indem er "unter Vorbehalt" zahlt.

Kurz:
Wer unter Vorbehalt zahlt, fällt nicht unter § 814 BGB, so dass § 820 BGB zieht (keine Einrede der Entreicherung - Rückzahlungspflicht bleibt)

Wer ohne Vorbehalt zahlt, kommt meistens gar nicht in den Bereich des § 820 BGB, so dass der Entreicherungseinwand des (eigentlich) Rückzahlungspflichtigen durchgreift.


Und jetzt - für die Haarspalter:
Die "Kenntnis der Nichtschuld" nach § 814 BGB gilt auch, wenn Kenntnis von Einwänden besteht, aber nicht bei der Zahlung dokumentiert wird. Hierbei wird u.a. vertreten, dass die Erklärung "ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht" nicht ausreicht, sondern ausdrücklich "unter (dem) Vorbehalt (der Rückforderung)" erklärt werden muss.

Insoweit gilt für Einzelfälle mal wieder: "Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht."


----------



## Qoppa (21 November 2005)

> § 820 - Verschärfte Haftung bei ungewissem Erfolgseintritt
> 
> (1) ... Das Gleiche gilt, wenn die Leistung aus einem Rechtsgrund, dessen Wegfall nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts als möglich angesehen wurde, erfolgt ist und der Rechtsgrund wegfällt.


ist das nicht exakt der §, der bei Deregistrierungen zieht (ungeachtet aller anderen möglichen Einwände und Umstände)?

nur gezahlt, weil registriert (Standardauskunft der Telekom), - dies für rechtsverbindlich gehalten, - dieser Rechtsgrund fällt weg ...


----------



## KatzenHai (21 November 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht exakt der §, der bei Deregistrierungen zieht (ungeachtet aller anderen möglichen Einwände und Umstände)?
> 
> nur gezahlt, weil registriert (Standardauskunft der Telekom), - dies für rechtsverbindlich gehalten, - dieser Rechtsgrund fällt weg ...


Nein, dafür passt er nicht:



> *§ 820 - Verschärfte Haftung bei ungewissem Erfolgseintritt *
> 
> (1) ... Das Gleiche gilt, wenn die Leistung aus einem Rechtsgrund, dessen Wegfall nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts als möglich angesehen wurde, erfolgt ist und der Rechtsgrund wegfällt.


Aus dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts selbst muss sich die Ungewissheit der zukünftigen Entwicklung ergeben, nicht aus außerhalb des Vertrags liegenden Umständen.

Beispiele: Vorschuss auf Maklerprovision, Leistungen auf noch genehmigungsbedürftigen Vertrag, Leistungen auf bisher nur mündlich geschlossenen Grundstückskaufvertrag etc.

Im Übrigen müssen beide Seiten diesen ungewissen Zustand kennen ...


----------



## Der Jurist (21 November 2005)

Jetzt auch bei  Heise


----------



## Der Jurist (21 November 2005)

sowie hier

http://www.intern.de/news/7280.html
http://www.xdial.de/arch/2005/kw47/s19505.html
und
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw47/s19505.html


----------



## Der Jurist (22 November 2005)

.... und hier: 
http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/multimedia/index.php/n2005112212023600002


----------



## Der Jurist (22 November 2005)

.....
http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/369124.html


----------



## stieglitz (22 November 2005)

Langsam wirds bekannt   
hier auch ...

lawblog

Ich muss doch noch meine 3-4 Jahre alten Unterlagen suchen, vielleicht krieg ich auch noch was zurück.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Ich muss doch noch meine 3-4 Jahre alten Unterlagen suchen, vielleicht krieg ich auch noch was zurück.


  :rotfl:    :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön ist der Part mit den Rückstellungen -> wen trifft es?

Ösi


----------



## Der Jurist (24 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Schön ist der Part mit den Rückstellungen -> wen trifft es?
> Ösi


Zu erst das Finanzamt, weil der Gewinn niedriger ausfällt. 
Im Ernst: Jeden, der Zahlungen unter Vorbehalt vereinnahmt hat. Er muss mit Rückforderungen rechnen. Das sind ungewisse Ansprüche und dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit Rückstellungen zu bilden.
Werden sie nicht eingefordert, dann darf das Finanzamt sich wieder freuen. Die Rückstellungen werden aufgelöst und erhöhen als außerordentlicher Ertrag den Gewinn. Alles klar?


----------



## dvill (29 November 2005)

Man erkennt das Problem ...,

na ja, man kennt sie.



> Mittlerweile konnten unseriöse Dialer-Anbieter durch Gesetzesvorgaben gestoppt werden und der Dialer ist als Zahlungsinstrument weitgehend vom Markt verschwunden.


Klasse!

Frage: Wie viele Dialer waren seriös, dass nun, da die unseriösen wech sind, keine mehr da sind?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Man erkennt das Problem ...,


Die Krokodilstränen ruinieren den ganzen Bildschirm ..


> "Es ist wichtig, dass die VNB auch weiterhin für das Zahlungsmanagement zuständig sind, da sonst jeder einzelne Diensteanbieter das Inkasso selbst übernehmen müsste. Dies wäre zum Nachteil für Diensteanbieter und Verbraucher: Zum Einen wären Tür und Tor für private, oftmals unseriöse Inkassobüros geöffnet. Zum Anderen hätten Unternehmen, die Dienste über 0900 anbieten, zusätzlichen Verwaltungsaufwand. Das sind sicher Kosten, die an die Verbraucher weiter gegeben würden. Fakturierung und Inkasso von 0900 sind bei uns Verbindungsnetzbetreibern auch in Zukunft gut aufgehoben


Die abstruse Logik ist typisch, wieso  der Verbraucher Nachteile haben sollte, ist nicht ersichtlich.
Insgesamt scheint man das BGH Urteil schlicht nicht verstanden zu haben, man trauert den "liebgewordenen" 
Methoden nach.  

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (29 November 2005)

> Zum Einen wären Tür und Tor für private, oftmals unseriöse Inkassobüros geöffnet.


 :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:   :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:    :rotfl:


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> > Zum Einen wären Tür und Tor für* private*, oftmals unseriöse Inkassobüros geöffnet.



Ach, das von denen bei Zahlungsverweigerung regelmässig  beauftrage Inkassobüro a****** ist eine öffentlich-rechtliche Einrichtung, ne Art Behörde quasi ?


----------



## Qoppa (29 November 2005)

http://www.portel.de/news/view_redsys_artikel.asp?id=8600 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Einen wären Tür und Tor für private, oftmals unseriöse Inkassobüros geöffnet.


da spricht der werte Herr doch ein wichtiges Problem an.
Wie die von IN-telegence beauftragten *seriösen* Inkassobüros agieren, kann man ja hier nachlesen (Achtung: lange Lektüre!):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=843
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1363
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1994

Das provoziert die Frage, wie denn nun diese schlimmen *unseriösen* Inkassobüros agieren? - die einzige Unterbietung, die mir so einfällt, wäre: russische Mafia ... 



			
				http://www.portel.de/news/view_redsys_artikel.asp?id=8600 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit für Unternehmen wie für Verbraucher keine ungünstige Situation eintritt, sollte im neuen Telekommunikationsgesetz festgelegt werden, wer bei 0900-Rufnummern Forderungsinhaber ist und wie ausreichend dargelegt wird, dass der VNB zum Inkasso auf der Rechnung der DTAG berechtigt ist.


Nun ja, für die Verbraucher ist das BGH-Urteil ja nicht so ganz ungünstig ... Warum muß man denn immer die angebliche Sorge um die lieben Verbraucher vorgeben ??? (und warum fällt mir nur bei solchen Texten immer das Wort vom "Heuchler vor dem Herrn" ein? :gruebel

Aber was die Rechtssicherheit betrifft, sei Herrn [...] noch einmal das Studium des BGH-Urteils empfohlen: da steht klipp und klar, wer Forderungsinhaber ist. Ebenso klar ist, wie die VNB inkassoberechtigt sind: Abtretung.
Da braucht es kein neues TKG.

Mit dieser Einlassung ist ja wahrlich mal wieder der intellegente Namen des Unternehmens bestätigt worden.  

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2005)

Man beklagte sich, dass der Gesetzgeber einen "im Dunkeln tappen liess"
http://www.heise.de/ct/03/13/046/
und jammert jetzt, wenn der BGH Klartext urteilt!

Der Herr, der sich oben zu Wort meldete, wird hier im Zusammenhang mit einem spammenden Unternehmen gefragt, warum man seitens der Firma nicht die Geschäftsbeziehungen abgebrochen habe, und meint hierzu 





> Eine Beobachtungsfrist, ob es sich um einen seriösen Kunden handelt oder nicht, müssen Sie uns schon zugestehen.



Apropos Beobachtungsfrist...
Eine Reihe von Anbietern wurden (u.a. wegen Nichtzahlung von Strafen) vom britischen Regulierer ICSTIS gesperrt, darunter:


> In-Telegence GMBH, of Koeln (Germany)


(Quelle: ICSTIS quarterly, October 2004, page 5)
@qoppa: Kuck Dir mal C*P*'s openbc-Seite an


----------



## tuxedo (30 November 2005)

> "Es ist wichtig, dass die VNB auch weiterhin für das Zahlungsmanagement zuständig sind, da sonst jeder einzelne Diensteanbieter das Inkasso selbst übernehmen müsste. Dies wäre zum Nachteil für Diensteanbieter und Verbraucher:


Wo ist der Nachteil für die Verbraucher?


> Zum Einen wären Tür und Tor für private, oftmals unseriöse Inkassobüros geöffnet.


Solche werden beireits heute von den sog. VNBs beauftragt. 


> Zum Anderen hätten Unternehmen, die Dienste über 0900 anbieten, zusätzlichen Verwaltungsaufwand.


Tja, dann ist es wohl endlich vorbei mit dem schnellen Euro, der nur über völlig unzulängliche und zum größtenteil verbraucherunfreundliche Zahlungsmethoden generiert wird. Ich wiederhole meine bislang nicht widerlegte Behauptung, dass die Mehrwertbranche, die einzige ist, die nicht vom Angebot qualitativer Inhalte lebt, sondern von der Art und Weise der Zahlungsmethode, die idealerweise so gestrickt ist, dass Verbraucher in die Kostenfalle stolpern.


> Das sind sicher Kosten, die an die Verbraucher weiter gegeben würden.


Wieso glauben die eigentlich, dass die Verbraucher Mehrwertdienste dieser Art wollen? Und seit wann nehmen Mehrwertdiensteanbieter Rücksicht darauf, dass dem Verbraucher nicht zu hohe Kosten entstehen? Das haben sie bislang ja auch nicht. Im Gegenteil...


> Fakturierung und Inkasso von 0900 sind bei uns Verbindungsnetzbetreibern auch in Zukunft gut aufgehoben. Wir wickeln das Zahlungsmanagement seriös und professionell ab", erklärt C.P. *[...]*, Geschäftsführer der IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG.


Aber nur aus Sicht der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter. Der Endverbraucher wird nach wie vor mit allen möglichen legalen und illegalen Tricks zur Zahlung genötigt.

Alles in allem:
Es ist verdammt gut, dass Firmen wie IN-Telegance durch das BGH-Urteil einen dicken Dämpfer bekommen haben. BGH, Weiter so! 

Gruß
Matthias

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

Irgendwie teile ich die Freude über dieses Urteil noch nicht so ganz.

Dann lassen sich die Inkassobüros aco**** und Konsorten eben Abtretungserklärungen geben. Als Abtretender steht dann darauf die Firma xyz von den nierderländischen Antillen. Dann ist aco**** Forderungsinhaber und der Nutzer weiß, dass er mit einer Briefkastenfirma am anderen Ende der Welt einen Vertrag geschlossen hat.

Im übrigens könnte sich das Inkassounternehmen die Abtretungserklärung doch auch selbst schreiben. Es kann ja nie einer nachprüfen, wer die Abtretungserklärung geschrieben hat.


----------



## rolf76 (6 Dezember 2005)

Der Unterschied zur zuvor behaupteten Rechtslage besteht aber darin, dass sich die Netzbetreiber gegen das abgetretene Recht alle Einwände gefallen lassen müssen. 

Vorher haben die Netzbetreiber behauptet, einen eigenen einredefreien Anspruch zu haben. Die Einwände gegen die Dialerbetreiber wollten sie nicht gelten lassen. 

Das ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. Jetzt steht fest, dass die Netzbetreiber keinen "besseren" Anspruch als die Dialerbetreiber haben (=nämlich nach Abtretung gerade den Anspruch der Dialerbetreiber).


----------



## Teleton (6 Dezember 2005)

xyz schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann ja nie einer nachprüfen, wer die Abtretungserklärung geschrieben hat.


Wenn bestritten wird das der Unterzeichner der Urkunde dazu berechtigt war (oder überhaupt existiert) wird die Dialerklitsche in Ganzweitwech m.E. entsprechende Belege (HAndelregisterauszüge o.ä.) vorlegen müssen. 
Und das grössere Inkassobüros auf die Idee kommen die Dinger selbst zu fabrizieren halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich dafür steht das Risiko (Prozessbetrug) in keiner Relation zum Gewinn. Es geht ja nur um den kleinen Anteil von endgültigen Zahlungsverweigerern.



> Vorher haben die Netzbetreiber behauptet, einen eigenen einredefreien Anspruch zu haben. Die Einwände gegen die Dialerbetreiber wollten sie nicht gelten lassen.
> Das ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. Jetzt steht fest, dass die Netzbetreiber keinen "besseren" Anspruch als die Dialerbetreiber haben (=nämlich nach Abtretung gerade den Anspruch der Dialerbetreiber).


Sehe ich genauso. Auf dieser absurden Trennung zwischen Anspruch aus Verbindungsleistung nach Preisliste und Mehrwertforderung beruht ja das ganze Dialergeschäft.
Problematisch bleiben nur noch Fälle in denen der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber  (z.B. DTAG) die Verbindungsleistung erbracht hat.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2005)

Nun ist es auch in der Tagespresse angekommen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2005)

Toll, jetzt wo es kaum noch Dialer gibt - im Nachhinein ist man schlauer!


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, jetzt wo es kaum noch Dialer gibt


Warum gibt es die nicht mehr? Dialer wird es immer geben, so wie Diebstahl, Nepp, Betrug usw., nur eben manchmal in neuer Gestalt.

Bis zum 16.6.05 gab es "Kochdialer", "Referatedialer" usw.. Genaugenommen gibt es die heute noch, nur da fallen nicht mehr viele darauf hinein. "Kochdialer" hat sich als Begriff vom technischen Hintergrund des Modem-Anwählens völlig gelöst. Es heißt einfach "krasses Neppangebot für Kochinteressierte".

Den Handydialer hat "das Gewerbe" innerhalb von 6 Wochen selbst totgeritten. Der IP-Dialer ist Hoffnungsträger, kommt zum diesjährigen Weihnachtsgeschäft aber LEIDER zu spät.

Manche träumen vom Abo-Dialer über die Festnetzrechnung. Na ja, wenn es über das verlorene Dialer-Paradies hinwegtröstet.

Dietmar Vill


----------

